# Neglected MasterBuilt Sportsman Elite... Sins of the worst



## SweatPantsBestPants (May 3, 2020)

Hello all,

Please forgive me for I have sinned. Guilty is the verdict.
	

		
			
		

		
	








































I’m new here and I need to confess. I’ve used this smoker once on a 12hr brisket years ago. and my life got crazy and I’ve neglected it for years of non-use.

is this smoker salvageable? If it is, what should I purchase and do to clean and prepare it for another use? New grates? I know it will need a new charcoal/chip bowl and water bowl.

is there too much rust to safely use the smoker again? Just trying to gain a little knowledge.

Thank you all!


----------



## sawhorseray (May 3, 2020)

Welcome to SMF from Gilbert, AZ. A new smoker would make two people happy, you and the guy you bought it from, good for the economy too. Be a ton of work and who knows what else will break while your trying to fix it. I'd put it out on the curb and to if it disappeared overnight. RAY


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 3, 2020)

Nope just clean it up use a wire brush and wipe the racks down with some mineral oil use a 10" cast iron fry pan for a chip pan and you should be good to go. Your confession is accepted this time but 10 lashes the next time. Have a great renewed smoking adventure.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 3, 2020)

By the way welcome to the forum. If you put it out on the curb send it my way.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 3, 2020)

Thanks for the like sawhorseray it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## sawhorseray (May 3, 2020)

It was the least I could do Warren, I'm not feeling very industrious today. I'd have to wonder what the wiring is like on that thing being left out for so long. Maybe clean it all up, go to turn on the knob and have it come off in your hand. RAY


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 3, 2020)

Ray its a propane smoker. I have a different model over 8 years old.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 3, 2020)

SweatPantsBestPants Thanks for the like it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## Winterrider (May 3, 2020)

Like said before wire brush whatever you can, Shop vac and stoke it up let burn for couple hrs. Wouldn't hurt to take airhose  after burner to make sure spiders didn't clog.


----------



## ozzz (May 3, 2020)

A wire brush, some sweat and beers , you should be good to go.


----------



## R Blum (May 3, 2020)

Hell that doesn't look so bad. I'd do what OZZZ says. Clean it and fire it up. You can always send it to the curb.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (May 3, 2020)

I don't see anything wrong with it... clean it up a bit..  MAKE SURE the burner/venturi is clear of any spiders/webs/mud dobbers and then fire it up... run as hot as possible for an hour or two... you'll be good to go ...  I also agree about the cast iron skillet (found at yard sale/flea market) for the chip/chunk wood pan ...


----------



## SweatPantsBestPants (May 3, 2020)

Thanks a ton guys - really appreciate the support! Can’t wait to get back to smoking. I’ll let you guys know when I’ve fixed it up!


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 3, 2020)

Thanks for the like fiveticks it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------

